# Jalapeno Powder



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Something I've been making for a while. Wash Jalopenos and cut the stem end off. Slice in half longways. Dry in dehydrator till very dry. Put in food processor and process til powdered. Excellent seasoning, just don't sniff.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Good going on the Jalapeno powder.
Here is what i'm doing. Letting the Jalapenos ripen RED on the vine. Smoke them ina smoker for about 4 hrs. (i use a UDS ) Remove and dehydrate until
brittle dry. Grind in a coffee grinder real fine. End resuld is known as
*Chipotle Powder*.

It will take about 10# of Jalapenos to make 1# of Chipotle powder.


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Good going on the Jalapeno powder.
> Here is what i'm doing. Letting the Jalapenos ripen RED on the vine. Smoke them ina smoker for about 4 hrs. (i use a UDS ) Remove and dehydrate until
> brittle dry. Grind in a coffee grinder real fine. End resuld is known as
> *Chipotle Powder*.
> ...


that's what chipotle is???? Awesome! I'm going to try this in the smoker because chipotle flavored jerky is my all time favorite and I've got an excess of jalapenos bout ready to turn red in the garden. Thank you!! couple questions thought. what type of wood for the smoke and what temperature?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I smoke between 200* and 250*. If you want a real strong smoke flavor,use Hickory,for a medium flavor i mix Apple And wild Cherry. temperature, you are basically cooking the Jalapenon's. They can be very thick fleshed.
It still takes me up to 12 more hrs. to completely dry them out @ 155*.
I Have a 12 tray American Harvest by Nessco that i really like.


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks, I'll try it with the blend of apple and wild cherry since I have both in stock, dried out from the trees in our yard. I was going to go for 3 or 4 hours in the smoker and then finish them off over night in the dehydrator. Love chipotle jerky and I think it would be a lot better with my own chipotle powder, now that I know exactly what it is. Also sounds good to sprinkle some into BBQ sauce for pulled pork sandwiches. Thanks again!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Interesting.
Larry


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Sounds good!

You can also take that powder and mix it with sea salt. Once you have ground it up, leave the powder in the grinder throw some salt in and pulse it a couple times.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Got a 1 quart bag of jalapeño powder, and more peppers on the vine then I know what to do with! working on a bag of habenero powder,about 1/4 of a quart baggie, had to move cutting,drying and grinding out to the garage. Great seasoning!


----------

